# weibl. Freiburger Dreadlock KA-Fest-Bekanntschaft gesucht



## Nataschamaus (3. August 2009)

Ich hoffe sehr das mir einer weiterhelfen kann. Letztes WE ( 24-26.07)in Karlsruhe auf dem Fest habe ich am Sonntag bei Peter Fox eine klasse Frau getroffen. Sie war zusammen mit zwei männlichen Begleitern und einer Frau. Später kam eine weitere Frau aus Freiburg dazu. Diese Frau aus Freiburg hatte eine sehr einzigartige Frisur. Anhand dieser hoffe ich, das einer von euch sie erkennt, sie schon häufiger in Freiburg gesehen hat und sie vllt. wiedertrifft.
Ich habe mal im Web gesucht, aber nichts vergleichbares gefunden. Ungefähr in diese Richtung geht die Frisur:

http://www.razzetti.com/content/photos/dreadlock_baba.jpg 

Die Gesuchte hatte aber ihre gesamten Dreads hochgebunden und sah natürlich um Welten besser aus. Finde halt nichts anderes. Sorry.
Auf ihrem Kopf thronte eine Spindel von ca. 30cm Länge und 10cm Breite. Die Spitzen hingen oben etwas strubbelig raus.
Sie meinte das ihre offenen Dreads etwa 83cm lang sind.


Ich weiss nur von ihr, das sie etwa 30 Jahre alt ist, noch Schülerin oder Studentin in Freiburg ist, zum ersten Mal auf dem Fest war und das die ganzen drei Tage lang.
Sie war komplett schwarz gekleidet.
Die anderen Leut´waren eine rothaarige Frau, ca. 25 Jahre, eine kräftige Frau, ca. 38 Jahre und ein Typ der ursprünglich aus Zürich kommt, ca 45 Jahre alt.
Der zweite Typ ist mir nicht mehr im Gedächtnis.

Eigentlich bin ich ja auf der Suche nach dieser Rothaarigen. Von ihr weiss ich aber nichts. Anhand der Freiburger Dreadlock-Dame hoffe ich etwas über sie in Erfahrung zu bringen.

So, bin mal gespannt ob ich Glück habe. Ist natürlich wie eine Nadel im Heuhaufen suchen. Aber wer weiss...
Danke euch schon mal recht herzlich für eure Mühe.

Ach übrigens: wir saßen direkt am Spielmobil ( der rote Doppeldecker-Bus)


----------



## iTom (3. August 2009)

Wayne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (4. August 2009)

na ihr natürlich!!


----------



## Nataschamaus (4. August 2009)

Jetzt aber.

Alle guten Dinge sind drei.


----------

